# Topping Clones ??



## highway (Nov 19, 2014)

When is the best time to top my clones before I put them into flower.2nd-3rd-4th week etc.Thanks for any info.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

For me personally, I go by the number of nodes. Usually around 7-8 nodes I top mine. Then I veg her out a bit. Right before flower I will remove the weakest looking bracnches leaving 3-4 main tops.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2014)

I top\fim even earlier than AM...i like bushes. I top one week after transplanting my rooted clones.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2014)

Once the clones get vegging again after rooting, I let them get going so that I can see how they are going to grow, let them get 4-6 nodes of growth, then I FIM which is similar to topping but encourages all of the branches to grow up and out.


----------



## Landing (Nov 21, 2014)

OT: What exactly do you guys mean by 'amount of nodes'? How do you count them?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 21, 2014)

Landing said:


> OT: What exactly do you guys mean by 'amount of nodes'? How do you count them?



A node is where each branch meets the main stem. It's basically counting branches.


----------



## Landing (Nov 25, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> A node is where each branch meets the main stem. It's basically counting branches.



What about some of my plants that have branches on varying levels on any side?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 25, 2014)

They are still nodes. Count each branch as a node.

Immature plants will have two branches at each node. Mature plants will have only one and they are offset.


----------



## Landing (Nov 25, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> They are still nodes. Count each branch as a node.
> 
> Immature plants will have two branches at each node. Mature plants will have only one and they are offset.



Like in this picture?







I am going to FIM as soon as I see 6 nodes, then.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2014)

You are correct  That is what I would do.


----------

